

Wave for today's VC Panel with Paul Graham at Google I/O (3pm-4pm Pacific) - dannyr
https://wave.google.com/wave/#restored:wave:googlewave.com!w+v_K9zbZkBXX

======
dannyr
Q: Will web apps replace native apps?

PG: I hope so. I'm afraid of a world where we're all Steve Job's slaves.

------
dannyr
Brad Feld: I'm completely allergic to MBAs that outsource their coding to a
consulting company.

